# Need help!



## kd805 (May 25, 2010)

I started a community Aquarium last thursday(20th). I put 3 red wag platys in it with rinsed gravel and fake plants. I read that I should do partial water changes when ammonia gets above 0, but at the same time I understand that I need ammonia to build nitite in order to build nitrate. So my question is...should I let ammonia accumulate so nitite can knock it down or should I do the water changes?


----------



## kd805 (May 25, 2010)

Todays readings are as follows:

Ammonia: 1.5
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 10-20 ppm
Temp: 76-78 degrees

Should I do a partial change of water or let it ride?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

You do need to get a partial done. NH3 too high for fishy cycle.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

*i/a*

Welcome to the board.


----------

